# How do you say "Cuber" in French?



## TemurAmir (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi, so in french class, I need to talk for two minutes about somebody in French. Well, I just made up that I'm gonna talk to my friend, "Bob" and he's gonna be a cuber. How do you say "Bob solves Rubik's Cubes" in French?
I came up with Bob trouve une solution au Cube de Rubik (there's probably a mistake in there), but that means that Bob finds a solution to the Rubik's cube... I need this by this Friday, thanks in advance.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Mar 9, 2010)

Bob peut faire le Rubik's Cube rapidement?


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks, is that sentence grammatically correct?


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Mar 9, 2010)

Je ne sais pas!  I have a terrible french grammatic. (just check verb conjugation and these things (´`^) (i dont know how they are called in english)


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, thanks... and I can ask my teacher tomorrow.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Mar 9, 2010)

By the way, how do you call these (´`^¨) in english?


----------



## Bob (Mar 9, 2010)

luisgepeto said:


> By the way, how do you call these (´`^¨) in english?



accents


----------



## Truncator (Mar 9, 2010)

Hmm... the first two are accents, the third is a carat, and the last is an umlaut.


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 9, 2010)

First one is called aigou (sorry don't know how to spell these) second one is grave third one is circumflex and last is tréma.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 9, 2010)

Bob peut résoudre le Rubik's Cube. 
it means Bob can solve the Rubik's Cube.
I have terrible french as well so this is probably grammatically incorrect.


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm not sure if peut makes sense since it means to be able to. Also, resoudre means to resolve (to be more exact). I'm probably wrong, my French is worse then all of you guys...


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, but peut means also can, so I think it makes sense since
Bob solves the rubik's cube ist almost the same as Bob can solve the Rubik's Cube


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 9, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Bob peut résoudre le *cube de Rubik*.
> it means Bob can solve the Rubik's Cube.
> I have terrible french as well so this is probably grammatically incorrect.


fixed.
no I'm pretty sure it's grammatically correct


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 9, 2010)

luisgepeto said:


> Bob peut faire le Rubik's Cube rapidement?



Bob peut faire rapidement le cube de rubik...

adjective goes before noun


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 9, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> luisgepeto said:
> 
> 
> > Bob peut faire le Rubik's Cube rapidement?
> ...


rapidement is an adverb...

and nouns usually go before adjectives.


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 9, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > luisgepeto said:
> ...



Sarah Loses
anyway, do you think faire or résoudre works better?


----------



## clement (Mar 9, 2010)

"résoudre" is more explicit.
Also, nobody will understand if you say "cube de Rubik", so just stick to the english term.

So "Bob résoud le Rubik's Cube".


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 9, 2010)

Mon ami Bob est très intelligent. Il est un speedcuber très bon. Un speedcuber est quelqu'un qui peut résoudre un Rubik's Cube.


----------



## Jason (Mar 9, 2010)

cubeur. Formidable, ce camembert


----------



## ryo (Mar 9, 2010)

Jason and Clement are so bad in french 
@Clement "résout" not "résoud" !

"Bob sait résoudre le rubik's cube" is better or "Bob peut résoudre un rubik's cube"

And french cubers say "cubeurs" but other french say "cubistes"...
But they say "remonter le rumi cube", "compléter le rubix cube" or "terminer le rubi cube" which are actually bad... :fp


----------



## Bryan (Mar 9, 2010)

Bob said:


> luisgepeto said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, how do you call these (´`^¨) in english?
> ...



Bob, did you happen to come to this thread just because your name was in it?


----------



## Bob (Mar 10, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > luisgepeto said:
> ...



google sent me an email saying that people were talking smack about me :/


----------

